# Dumbo BEW's ❤️



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey all. 

Anyone else obsessed with Dumbo black eyed white rats? I think they are the cutest things. I'm think ruby and pink eyes are nice but always prefer black eyes. Unfortunately I don't see many BEW's posted for adoption or in breeders litters? I guess they are not popular but I love them. 

My dream trio would be a BEW, an agouti white side and a hooded American blue. All Dumbo! 

Just dreaming because the Seoul Virus has truly ruined my month but hopefully not year.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

That's funny, I'm obsessed with top eared PEWs! Crazy top ears and bright red eyes I looooove. I want a super orange apricot rat with red eyes and crazy little ears on top! ;D

Just looked them up, dumbo BEWs do look like little angels don't they.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I love ruby eyes but I'd love to have some BEW and BE Siamese someday.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

My breeder has them occasionally . And I second this entire thread...a BEW Dumbo Silky Rex or Harley? Delightful!

Coffeebean...maybe we should make our own ginger love thread...I adore fawns too, lol.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes a dumbo BEW silky rex would be awesome. As Coffeebean said little angels! I also love the black eyed Siamese and fawns are awesome. My son has had red hair and my hair was red as a kid so I love Gingers. haha. 

Just googles BEW's again and seen the cutest little thing. Bright white ears. 

I was wondering if breeders try to control ear color or tail color? Not sure that is a thing. I have seen some rats with black tails and white tips that I love. 

The more I research colors the more I realize I love them all. Especially the big old males.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> I was wondering if breeders try to control ear color or tail color? Not sure that is a thing. I have seen some rats with black tails and white tips that I love.


Some of it has to do with markings. Like Irish will have white tipped tails like this baby:
https://www.facebook.com/onceuponam...145668167049/1173414959440116/?type=3&theater


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> Some of it has to do with markings. Like Irish will have white tipped tails like this baby:https://www.facebook.com/onceuponam...145668167049/1173414959440116/?type=3&theater


That tail is beautiful. Looks like my dog Cooper's tail.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Okeedoke22 said:


> That tail is beautiful. Looks like my dog Cooper's tail.


TY! I LOVE Irish <3 Her name is Buffy & i adore her, she is so nicely dark too. I love that pic even though its just her bum lol


----------



## Jordibird (Jul 23, 2016)

￼here's my 2 daft dumbo boys brothers Simon and Brian


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Very cute boys Jordibird


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Asiposea said:


> Coffeebean...maybe we should make our own ginger love thread...I adore fawns too, lol.


I'd join that thread! <3


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Here's my little BEW angel!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a hairless dumbo BEW. LoL


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

BearNecessities said:


> Here's my little BEW angel!


Gorgeous. If I'm ever in the UK make sure to lock your doors. Haha


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Grotesque said:


> I have a hairless dumbo BEW. LoL


Lol. Wait can you post a picture? I eventually want a hairless. I have no experience so I think I will learn more 1st. I'm not even sure if they have any special needs so I would get any till I found out more. I always tell my kids if we ever get another cat it's going to be hairless. They think hairless is so ugly but I don't. Haha. They feel awesome too. Can't really explain it.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Okeedoke22 said:


> Lol. Wait can you post a picture? I eventually want a hairless. I have no experience so I think I will learn more 1st. I'm not even sure if they have any special needs so I would get any till I found out more. I always tell my kids if we ever get another cat it's going to be hairless. They think hairless is so ugly but I don't. Haha. They feel awesome too. Can't really explain it.


I have a picture here. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?343761-Little-Peachfuzz-is-growing-up!

Hairless rats aren't too much different to care for. They need to be kept warmer though just having a furry friend in the cage, and maybe a soft fleece blanket are enough (no heat lamps or heat rocks), are more prone to scratches and injury (especially to the eyes), eat more due to faster metabolism, and are more prone to abscesses. Some people say they don't live as long as furred rats but honestly I think it comes down to genetics and care like any other rat. Sometimes they get skin issues that involve rubbing some oil on their skin like lotion. Abscesses are the main thing but most of the time can be cared for at home.


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Grotesque said:


> I have a picture here. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?343761-Little-Peachfuzz-is-growing-up!Hairless rats aren't too much different to care for. They need to be kept warmer though just having a furry friend in the cage, and maybe a soft fleece blanket are enough (no heat lamps or heat rocks), are more prone to scratches and injury (especially to the eyes), eat more due to faster metabolism, and are more prone to abscesses. Some people say they don't live as long as furred rats but honestly I think it comes down to genetics and care like any other rat. Sometimes they get skin issues that involve rubbing some oil on their skin like lotion. Abscesses are the main thing but most of the time can be cared for at home.


Yes. I also heard Aspen bedding is not good for them as its can irritate their skin. I have a feeling a hairless is in my future. Your girl is a cute, that raw chicken comment is too funny


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Wheres my Agouti and Black self appreciaters at? They need love too.


----------



## BearNecessities (Dec 6, 2016)

Okeedoke22 said:


> Gorgeous. If I'm ever in the UK make sure to lock your doors. Haha


Note taken!


----------



## Okeedoke22 (Dec 31, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> Wheres my Agouti and Black self appreciaters at? They need love too.


I'm also a Huge Agouti fan. Then again I love them all.


----------



## Jordibird (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you, that was taken when they were 6 months old and the best of pals 6 months on and they are now separated but that's another story. I love Dumbos and tops as well, just love ratties


----------

